# SALE - Japanese Knife Sharpening 1-On-1 Individual Training



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2015)

For a limited time I'm offering my *1-on-1 sharpening class* at a discounted price. Purchase a class online now and save *$100* OFF of the normal price. :thumbsup:

I will run this sale only until the end of the month, however, you can schedule your class whenever you like. I'm pretty much open to most any date (except major holidays) to include weekends. 

Please read the description carefully before purchase. 

This is for Japanese knives only - no junk knives! :wink:


----------



## brianh (Aug 26, 2015)

Totally worth it, guys. Dave's a great teacher.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2015)

2 more days left on this sale. If you have any questions please feel free to shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Matus (Aug 29, 2015)

Do you also do these courses online?  you know, for us guys living on other continents


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2015)

Matus said:


> Do you also do these courses online?  you know, for us guys living on other continents




That's an interesting idea you have there.


----------



## Matus (Aug 29, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> That's an interesting idea you have there.



Yeah, I am full of them  But seriously - I think to make it work would require some very good video quality on both sides.


----------



## goatgolfer (Sep 1, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> That's an interesting idea you have there.



I recall a group Skype function although I haven't used it. I would be very interested in such an interactive thing and volunteer to make a dry run as long as Dave makes a recommendation on what to have on hand in our home setup. @Matus seemed to have some idea of what would be required beyond the logitech camera (so we could show Dave our work and work in progress).


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I bought the best Logitech camera made a couple of years back and it was crap. I think that it'd take a whole lot more commitment from my end to make something like this viable.


----------



## havox07 (Sep 2, 2015)

It might also have been your internet connection, you need pretty fast speeds in order to get the highest quality. One on one online would have a lot of variables to control.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2015)

havox07 said:


> It might also have been your internet connection, you need pretty fast speeds in order to get the highest quality. One on one online would have a lot of variables to control.




I did have a pretty crappy internet connection at the old place.


----------

